# Great book.



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Not about prepping but I am reading Killing the Mob by Bill O'Reilly and it is a really good book. I have always known our government was corrupt and the unions were mob run but this book covers so much more and is factually accurate which I like. Just the fact's ma'am.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

